# 'Political Representation' Open Debate : Wed 23rd Nov



## munkeeunit (Nov 13, 2005)

Hello Urbanites,

Here's the latest from the Bristol Social Forum.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Bristol Social Forum Open Discussion

POLITICAL REPRESENTATION:

This month the Bristol Social Forum returns with an open discussion on the theme of 'Political Representation' (or the lack of it) whether in the workplace, the House of Commons, the City Council, your Trades Union, or Bristol’s activist community! Or, conversely, is it the very concept of re-presenting others views which acts as a barrier to encouraging a culture where people instead represent themselves?

Please come along to join in the debate. I’m sure you all have masses of opinion on this issue!

DATE: Wed 23rd Nov. Time: 7:00-9:00pm, @ 1 in 8, 160
Gloucester Rd. Map:
http://www.streetmap.co.uk/streetmap.dll?G2M?X=359100&Y=175533&A=Y&Z=1
How To Get To Us By Bus: From the City Centre. 71,73,75,76,77,99. The stop near to the 1 in 8 centre, ask for Pigsty Hill (just past us.) There is usually plenty of on street parking in surrounding roads.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

To visit your group on the web, go to:
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/bristolsocialforum/

If you know of anyone who would like to join our
e-group, please ask them to send a blank email to the
address below, and to then wait for and reply to the
confirmation message:
bristolsocialforum-subscribe@yahoogroups.com

If they have difficulty in subscribing, please email: 
bristolsocialforum@yahoo.co.uk


----------

